# Striper Bites!



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

My wife's friends are over tonight so I cooked them up something spicy and special. I have done this before with Tautog but tonight was with Striper. Here it is.

Gotta have your fish, been having a good run on Striped Bass so we are going with that.









Here is today's grocery list, Texas Pete wing sauces, celery, house Autry breader, tricuits and some spicy cheese.










I lightly breaded some chunked up pieces of Striper.










Dropped them in some hot oil till golden brown.










Dipped them in some hot and mild sauce. Some I left with no sauce.










Then I put it all on a platter and served it to the ladies. They all asked for some water but ate it all!


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Here we go again, I wish I could fish everyday. Thanks for the report. :beer:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Not trying to be a forum nazi but lately I think a lot of your "reports" deserve to be in the recipe forum as you seem to be a hell of a chef.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Not trying to be a forum nazi but lately I think a lot of your "reports" deserve to be in the recipe forum as you seem to be a hell of a chef.


Board NAZI!!!.....lol. Awesome as usual Brian.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Bored Nazi ? Nice work Brian


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

i cooked a little bit of my big guy up too tonight DELISH!


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I agree Clay. The recipe forum is intended for this purpose, just like the boating board is used for fish caught on boats. I said it before but nobody listened. His recipes would be a good addition on the recipe forum.


----------

